# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  تعداد شرکت کنندگان کنکور سراسری95 چقده ؟

## alirezakhaki

سلام دوستان هنوز معلوم نیست چند نفر شرکت کرد در کنکور سراسری 95و هر رشته چقد؟

----------


## DR.MAM

آ دیگه مثه همیشه،حدودای 500 تا

----------


## Dan_Gh

*مهلت مجدد ثبت‌نام کنکور 95
​823 هزار و 542 نفر.....*

----------


## alirezakhaki

> آ دیگه مثه همیشه،حدودای 500 تا


کدوم همیشه ؟ کجا زندگی میکنی ؟ !

----------


## alirezakhaki

> *مهلت مجدد ثبت‌نام کنکور 95
> ​823 هزار و 542 نفر.....*


دقیق هر رشته چقد مشخص نیس ؟  ریاضی و تجربی انسانی

----------


## Dan_Gh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط alirezakhaki


دقیق هر رشته چقد مشخص نیس ؟  ریاضی و تجربی انسانی


خبرگزاری جمهوری اسلامی - رقابت بیش از 870 هزار داوطلب کنکور سراسری 95-94پایان یافت*

----------


## alirezakhaki

> *
> خبرگزاری جمهوری اسلامی - رقابت بیش از 870 هزار داوطلب کنکور سراسری 95-94پایان یافت*


اشتباه تشکر کردم !  این که ماله پارساله . امسال کنکور سراسری 95 دقیق مشخص نشد هر رشته چقد شرکت کننده داره ؟

----------


## Dan_Gh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط alirezakhaki


اشتباه تشکر کردم !  این که ماله پارساله . امسال کنکور سراسری 95 دقیق مشخص نشد هر رشته چقد شرکت کننده داره ؟


نه داداش.....بعد از پایان آزمون مشخص میشه...واسه چی میخای؟*

----------


## alirezakhaki

> *
> نه داداش.....بعد از پایان آزمون مشخص میشه...واسه چی میخای؟*


والا پارسال کنکور دادیم 1 هفته موند هبهش تو تی وی شبکه اموزش اون پیرمرد اومد اعلام کرد . 
برا چی میخام ؟ خب میخام بدونم زیاد تر شده رشتمون یا نه یا اسوده خاطره !

----------


## AmirAria

> والا پارسال کنکور دادیم 1 هفته موند هبهش تو تی وی شبکه اموزش اون پیرمرد اومد اعلام کرد . 
> برا چی میخام ؟ خب میخام بدونم زیاد تر شده رشتمون یا نه یا اسوده خاطره !


با تقریب خوبی باید با سال پیش یکسان باشه 
خودتم میگی یه هفته بهش

----------


## Ali.N

دادا بیا جواب بده! :Yahoo (94):  
@8MIT8
@

----------


## Dan_Gh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Ali.N


دادا بیا جواب بده!
@8mit8
8mit8@


عزیز من سجاد که علم غیب نداره....خوب هیچ جا نزدن  @8MIT8*

----------


## Ali.N

> *
> عزیز من سجاد که علم غیب نداره....خوب هیچ جا نزدن  @8MIT8*


تخمین میرنه دادا!
صد درصد که نمیته هیچ کس بگه!
چون امار چند سال پشت همو داره تخمین میزنه!
قبلا تو تاپیک مشابه پاسخ داده بود!

چیزی که معلومه اینه که هر سال داره کم میشه!(به گفته سجاد) :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Ali.psy

> والا پارسال کنکور دادیم 1 هفته موند هبهش تو تی وی شبکه اموزش اون پیرمرد اومد اعلام کرد . 
> برا چی میخام ؟ خب میخام بدونم زیاد تر شده رشتمون یا نه یا اسوده خاطره !


نع شما يه هفته قبل دیدی اوایل خرداد پارسال اعلام شده بود تعداد نفرات امسال کنکور دیرتر ه تا اواخر خرداد ميگن

----------


## _Zari_

_پارسال خیلی زود تر از ی هفته اعلام کرد...یادمه من پارسال تو مدرسه کلا ب همه بچه ها میگفتم چن نفر شرکت کردن:/نقش اخبار  رو داشتم:/_

----------


## DR.MAM

> کدوم همیشه ؟ کجا زندگی میکنی ؟ !


من کرمانم عزیز

----------


## saj8jad

> دادا بیا جواب بده! 
> @8MIT8
> @


آمار 95 هنو مشخص نشده  :Yahoo (1): 




> *
> عزیز من سجاد که علم غیب نداره....خوب هیچ جا نزدن  @8MIT8*


احتمالا تو همین هفته جاری توکلی بیاد خبر بده  :Yahoo (4): 




> تخمین میرنه دادا!
> صد درصد که نمیته هیچ کس بگه!
> چون امار چند سال پشت همو داره تخمین میزنه!
> قبلا تو تاپیک مشابه پاسخ داده بود!
> چیزی که معلومه اینه که هر سال داره کم میشه!(به گفته سجاد)


مگه من تخمینر زنم! خخخ  :Yahoo (4): 

به نظر میرسه تعداد 95ـی ها ؛

ـ گل سر سبد 95 ، تجربی : 475 تا 480 هزار

ـ گل میان سبد 95 ، انسانی : 175 تا 180 هزار

ـ گل ته سبد 95 ، ریاضی : 155 تا 160 هزار ( حالا از این تعداد 30 تا 35 هزار نفرشون هم اصلا سر جلسه نمیان و غایب میشن!  :Y (551):  )

----------


## AmirAria

> آمار 95 هنو مشخص نشده 
> 
> 
> 
> احتمالا تو همین هفته جاری توکلی بیاد خبر بده 
> 
> 
> 
> مگه من تخمینر زنم! خخخ 
> ...


آمار تجربی و اختلافش با بقیه رشته ها فاجعه است  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Ali.psy

یکی از مشاورا انگار به یکی گفته تجربی 450،انسانس150هزار وریاضی 120هزار... شاید درست باشه که تو ریاضی فک نکنم

----------


## saj8jad

> یکی از مشاورا انگار به یکی گفته تجربی 450،انسانس150هزار وریاضی 120هزار... شاید درست باشه که تو ریاضی فک نکنم


تعداد ریاضیا امسال شدیدا کم شده علی جان  :Yahoo (1):  

ریاضیا منقرض نشن صلوات ختم کنید  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## MeysAM1999

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط AmirAria.M




آمار تجربی و اختلافش با بقیه رشته ها فاجعه است 


داداش اولا به قول خودت خیلیاشون سیاهه لشکرن
دوما خیلیا کلا به تجربی علاقه ندارن!از ریاضی متنفرن!
خیلیا به خاطر نبود آینده شغلی ریاضی(که تازگیا تجربیم نداره!)اومدن تجربی
خیلیا پول رو تو رشته تجربی میبینن!*

----------


## AmirAria

> تعداد ریاضیا امسال شدیدا کم شده علی جان  
> 
> ریاضیا منقرض نشن صلوات ختم کنید


پایین رو بخون 




> *
> داداش اولا به قول خودت خیلیاشون سیاهه لشکرن
> دوما خیلیا کلا به تجربی علاقه ندارن!از ریاضی متنفرن!
> خیلیا به خاطر نبود آینده شغلی ریاضی(که تازگیا تجربیم نداره!)اومدن تجربی
> خیلیا پول رو تو رشته تجربی میبینن!*


یکی از حرفایی که زدم رو جا انداختی ، این تقصیر جامعه و بچه ها نیست ، تقصیر دولت هاست 
همین خودش یه زنگ خطره ولی کسی به فکر نیست 
ما الان سه تا کلاس ریاضی توی شهرمون داریم (پیش که تموم شدن رفتن ، دوتا سوم ریاضی (یکی پسر یکی دختر ) و یکی دوم ریاضی پسر )
یه سر زدم به مدرسه راهنمایی نمونه شهرمون ببینم از 60 نفر ورودی سال دیگه مدرسمون علایق چطوره ، هر 60 نفر هدایت تحصیلی رو زده بودن تجربی  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## MeysAM1999

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط AmirAria.M



یکی از حرفایی که زدم رو جا انداختی ، این تقصیر جامعه و بچه ها نیست ، تقصیر دولت هاست 
همین خودش یه زنگ خطره ولی کسی به فکر نیست 
ما الان سه تا کلاس ریاضی توی شهرمون داریم (پیش که تموم شدن رفتن ، دوتا سوم ریاضی (یکی پسر یکی دختر ) و یکی دوم ریاضی پسر )
یه سر زدم به مدرسه راهنمایی شهرمون ببینم از 60 نفر ورودی سال دیگه مدرسمون علایق چطوره ، هر 60 نفر هدایت تحصیلی رو زده بودن تجربی 


کاملا درسته
هدایت تحصیلیم اصلا استاندارد نیست
چه از لحاظ زمان برگزاری و چه از لحاظ سطح سوالا
ریاضی سال اول طوریه که باعث میشه همه از ریاضی فرار کنن
در مورد کنکور و رشته های دانشگاهیم که اصلا اطلاع رسانی نمیشه*

----------


## saj8jad

> *
> کاملا درسته
> هدایت تحصیلیم اصلا استاندارد نیست
> چه از لحاظ زمان برگزاری و چه از لحاظ سطح سوالا
> ریاضی سال اول طوریه که باعث میشه همه از ریاضی فرار کنن
> در مورد کنکور و رشته های دانشگاهیم که اصلا اطلاع رسانی نمیشه*


اصلا ما در نظام آموزشیمون چیزی به اسم هدایت تحصیلی نداریم  

هدایت تحصیلی تو نظام آموزشی ما این طور تعریف شده که خب شما فرضا نمره ریاضی و فیزیکت یه خورده بالاتر از نمره زیست و شیمیت شده میگن بفرما تشریفت رو ببر ریاضی شما بدرد مهندس شدن میخوری  :Yahoo (21): 

یا طرف نمره زیستش از درس ریاضی و فیزیکش یه خورده بالاتر شده میگن خب شما استعداد دکتر شدن داری عزیزم بفرما تشریفت رو ببر تجربی و ...  :Yahoo (21): 

یا مورد هم داریم طرف چهار تا درس عمومی رو بالا گرفته و خلاصه حفظیاتش خوبه بهش گفتن آهان خودشه شما بدرد انسانی میخوری برو انسانی ...  :Yahoo (21): 

یادمه سال سوم رفتم پیش مشاور مدرسه گفتم میخوام برم رشته هوافضا ، برگشت گفت مگه همچی رشته ای تو ایران هست!  :Yahoo (21):  ، گفتم خداحافظ شما رفتم از تو اتاقش بیرون  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## MeysAM1999

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط 8MIT8


اصلا ما در نظام آموزشیمون چیزی به اسم هدایت تحصیلی نداریم  

هدایت تحصیلی تو نظام آموزشی ما این طور تعریف شده که خب شما فرضا نمره ریاضی و فیزیکت یه خورده بالاتر از نمره زیست و شیمیت شده میگن بفرما تشریفت رو ببر ریاضی شما بدرد مهندس شدن میخوری 

یا طرف نمره زیستش از درس ریاضی و فیزیکش یه خورده بالاتر شده میگن خب شما استعداد دکتر شدن داری عزیزم بفرما تشریفت رو ببر تجربی و ... 

یا مورد هم داریم طرف چهار تا درس عمومی رو بالا گرفته و خلاصه حفظیاتش خوبه بهش گفتن آهان خودشه شما بدرد انسانی میخوری برو انسانی ... 

یادمه سال سوم رفتم پیش مشاور مدرسه گفتم میخوام برم رشته هوافضا ، برگشت گفت مگه همچی رشته ای تو ایران هست!  ، گفتم خداحافظ شما رفتم از تو اتاقش بیرون 


صحیحه
من خودم به همه رشته ها علاقه داشتم و سردرگم بودم
ولی خداییش تو ریاضی و کامپیوتر و اینجور چیزا استعداد فوق العاده ای داشتم
اما چون معدل سال اولم 17 و خورده ای شده بود نزاشتن برم ریاضی!
البته الان که اومدم تجربی راضی هستم*

----------


## _Zari_

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط 8MIT8


اصلا ما در نظام آموزشیمون چیزی به اسم هدایت تحصیلی نداریم  

هدایت تحصیلی تو نظام آموزشی ما این طور تعریف شده که خب شما فرضا نمره ریاضی و فیزیکت یه خورده بالاتر از نمره زیست و شیمیت شده میگن بفرما تشریفت رو ببر ریاضی شما بدرد مهندس شدن میخوری 

یا طرف نمره زیستش از درس ریاضی و فیزیکش یه خورده بالاتر شده میگن خب شما استعداد دکتر شدن داری عزیزم بفرما تشریفت رو ببر تجربی و ... 

یا مورد هم داریم طرف چهار تا درس عمومی رو بالا گرفته و خلاصه حفظیاتش خوبه بهش گفتن آهان خودشه شما بدرد انسانی میخوری برو انسانی ... 

یادمه سال سوم رفتم پیش مشاور مدرسه گفتم میخوام برم رشته هوافضا ، برگشت گفت مگه همچی رشته ای تو ایران هست!  ، گفتم خداحافظ شما رفتم از تو اتاقش بیرون 


اتفاقا امروز داشتم هدایت تحصیلیمو نظاره میکردم منم مشاورمون چرت زیاد میگف یهو کلمه هدایت تحصیلی دیدم نمیدونم چرا ذوق زده شدم:/_

----------


## saj8jad

> *
> صحیحه
> من خودم به همه رشته ها علاقه داشتم و سردرگم بودم
> ولی خداییش تو ریاضی و کامپیوتر و اینجور چیزا استعداد فوق العاده ای داشتم
> اما چون معدل سال اولم 17 و خورده ای شده بود نزاشتن برم ریاضی!
> البته الان که اومدم تجربی راضی هستم*


اوکی داداش
ببین شما در انتخاب رشته باید کلی فاکتورها رو در نظر بگیری و دو دو تا چهار تا کنی بعد تصمیم بگیری
مثلاً ؛ علاقه ـ وضعیت مالی ـ وضعیت ادامه تحصیل در مقاطع بالاتر ـ و ...

در صورتی که 75 تا 80 درصد بچه ها اصلا به این موضوعات فکر و توجه نمیکنن و اهمیت هم نمیدن بهش و مبناشون صرفا درآمد مالی هستش ، حق هم دارن جامعه افراد رو این تیپ مدلی بار میاره  :Yahoo (21): 

خب خدا رو شکر باز راضی هستی  :Yahoo (1): 
موفق تر باشی  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## DR.MAM

> اوکی داداش
> ببین شما در انتخاب رشته باید کلی فاکتورها رو در نظر بگیری و دو دو تا چهار تا کنی بعد تصمیم بگیری
> مثلاً ؛ علاقه ـ وضعیت مالی ـ وضعیت ادامه تحصیل در مقاطع بالاتر ـ و ...
> 
> در صورتی که 75 تا 80 درصد بچه ها اصلا به این موضوعات فکر و توجه نمیکنن و اهمیت هم نمیدن بهش و مبناشون صرفا درآمد مالی هستش ، حق هم دارن جامعه افراد رو این تیپ مدلی بار میاره 
> 
> خب خدا رو شکر باز راضی هستی 
> موفق تر باشی


سجاد اگه بدونی تمام دغدغم تاثیر معدل تو کنکور 96ه،میشینی به حالم گریه میکنی!!!

----------


## saj8jad

> سجاد اگه بدونی تمام دغدغم تاثیر معدل تو کنکور 96ه،میشینی به حالم گریه میکنی!!!


داداش چرا؟ مگر نهایی ها رو خراب کردی؟

ببین به احتمال زیاد واسه 96 هم تاثیر مثبت میشه ، اصلا عقلانی به نظر نمیرسه که 93 و 94 مستقیم باشه بعد بیان 95 رو مثبت کنن بعد باز 96 رو بیان مستقیم اعمال کنن

هر چند که اینجا ایرانه و هر احتمالی متصوره متأسفانه  :Yahoo (21):  ولی خب جای نگرانی نیست چون ترمیم معدل هستش میتونی بری شهریور ترمیم کنی تازه اگر نهایی ها رو کم گرفته باشی  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Ali.psy

> تعداد ریاضیا امسال شدیدا کم شده علی جان  
> 
> ریاضیا منقرض نشن صلوات ختم کنید


سجاد جان منم همینو نوشتم دیگه :Yahoo (21): ...اره کمتر شدن.....انسانی سال90 390هزار نفر بود بشدت اومده پایین :Yahoo (21): .... :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Ali.psy

> *
> کاملا درسته
> هدایت تحصیلیم اصلا استاندارد نیست
> چه از لحاظ زمان برگزاری و چه از لحاظ سطح سوالا
> ریاضی سال اول طوریه که باعث میشه همه از ریاضی فرار کنن
> در مورد کنکور و رشته های دانشگاهیم که اصلا اطلاع رسانی نمیشه*


میثم جان چه هدایت تحصیلی اخه؟مشاورا هم اصلا درست حسابی نیستن....اصلا اینا هیچ وقتی والدین میگن یا ریاضی میری یا تجربی دیگه چنین انتظاراتی میشه داشت اصلا والدین هیچ...دانش اموز در دوران بحران هویت و خود شناسی تصمیمش معلوم نیست درست و منطقیه یا نع؟مثلا میگه چون حفظیاتم قویه یکم حلیات میرم تجربی یا انسانی...محاسباتم خوبه ها باهوشم برم ریاضی...کلا فنی و حرفه ای فراموش....سیستم اصولی هدایت تحصیلی و شغلی اصلا رعایت نمیشه...باید دروس دوره دوم متوسطه+رشته های دانشگاههی و موفق شدنشو و اینا توضیح داده بشه

----------


## DR.MAM

> داداش چرا؟ مگر نهایی ها رو خراب کردی؟
> 
> ببین به احتمال زیاد واسه 96 هم تاثیر مثبت میشه ، اصلا عقلانی به نظر نمیرسه که 93 و 94 مستقیم باشه بعد بیان 95 رو مثبت کنن بعد باز 96 رو بیان مستقیم اعمال کنن
> 
> هر چند که اینجا ایرانه و هر احتمالی متصوره متأسفانه  ولی خب جای نگرانی نیست چون ترمیم معدل هستش میتونی بری شهریور ترمیم کنی تازه اگر نهایی ها رو کم گرفته باشی


نه سجاد من نهاییامو سال 93 دادم.

ترمیم خداوکیلی واقعا نمیتونم به خودم ضمانت بدم که بالای 19 بشم،زیر 19 هم که اصن بدرد نمیخوره.
خلاصه داغونم،داغون

----------


## saj8jad

> نه سجاد من نهاییامو سال 93 دادم.
> 
> ترمیم خداوکیلی واقعا نمیتونم به خودم ضمانت بدم که بالای 19 بشم،زیر 19 هم که اصن بدرد نمیخوره.
> خلاصه داغونم،داغون


خب به سلامتی  :Yahoo (1): 

ببین داداش اول صبر کن ببین تکلیف 96 چی میشه اگر مثبت شد که خدا رو شکر ولی اگر قطعی شد که احتمالش کمه چاره ای نداری بری ترمیم شرکت کنی

والا به خدا تیپ سوالات نهایی مشخصه ، کافیه سوالات 10 دوره قبل (خرداد ـ شهریور ـ دی) رو حل و بررسی کنی بهت قول میدم که 20 میشی

نهایی چیزی نداره الکی شاخش کردن بعضیا  :Y (551):

----------


## DR.MAM

> خب به سلامتی 
> 
> ببین داداش اول صبر کن ببین تکلیف 96 چی میشه اگر مثبت شد که خدا رو شکر ولی اگر قطعی شد که احتمالش کمه چاره ای نداری بری ترمیم شرکت کنی
> 
> والا به خدا تیپ سوالات نهایی مشخصه ، کافیه سوالات 10 دوره قبل (خرداد ـ شهریور ـ دی) رو حل و بررسی کنی بهت قول میدم که 20 میشی
> 
> نهایی چیزی نداره الکی شاخش کردن بعضیا


قربونت دادا سجاد.
بوس بوس

----------

